# Fly On The Hooch - 7/4/08



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

After reading that prose, I can't wait for phishphoods next report.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Another fine story. Very entertaining, and kept me "hooked" till the end, breaking only to reach for another chocolate chip cookie. :-[

Thanks!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great report. The Hooch is a fun place to go throw a fly line but the trout fishing can be tough. I never caught more than one or two each time I tried. A strike indicator helped a lot.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Tom, next time try a little kernel of corn, gets em' every time.  

Very scenic area and thats definitely a different kind of fly fishing than what we do around around here. Closest I've ever come to that is fly fishing for Artic Grayling midday while bowhunting for moose in Alaska. Gin clear water, swift current and lots of snags and rocks make for a tough presentation. And of course the fish are relatively small, in some cases really small, so its more about presentation and getting the strike than fighting the fish. 

Thats really cool that you got to experience it though and of course showing off your casting skills had to be kinda' fun too.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> try a little kernel of corn, gets em' every time.


That would probably work with a roll cast. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Another fine story.  Very entertaining, and kept me "hooked" till the end, breaking only to reach for another chocolate chip cookie. :-[
> 
> Thanks!


My pleasure..and thank you. 



> Great report. The Hooch is a fun place to go throw a fly line but the trout fishing can be tough. I never caught more than one or two each time I tried. A strike indicator helped a lot.


Appreciate it, Tom!  A strike indicator was helpful, I only wish it had hooks in it! I had one trout rise and strike the indicator as it floated by, so I switched to a similar colored and sized salmon egg fly, but still nada... 



> Tom, next time try a little kernel of corn, gets em' every time.


Oh sure...now you share that little tip! :


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Thats really cool that you got to experience it though and of course showing off your casting skills had to be kinda' fun too.


It was a cool experience, but don't misinterpret my meaning about the casting. I'm still lousy, it was just that I had a bigger rod than anyone else. ;D [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-mmm.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

That is OUR LAGOON. Beaufiful but with *SMART fish* 
They new he had a *8wt.* ;D ;D ;D

Jim


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

The fish knew he had a *8wt.* ;D ;D ;D

Jim


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> The fish knew he had a *8wt.* ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Jim


I don't know about that, but I think some of the ladies drifting by in their tubes noticed my rod, cause a lot of them were real friendly.  ;D


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

If you really want to *CATCH SOMETHING* on the Hooch they may be your most sure bet.   
They don't call it the HOOCH for nothing ;D ;D ;D
Jim


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

The Hootch is where my highsider spent most of it's 20ys of life! I fished further north around Duluth. I used a 4hp trolling motor (24volt) and went through the rapids with no problems. I would usually catch my limit (8), but I used my ultra light spinning reel with rooster tails. Big browns and beautiful rainbows! I did alot of fishing from a float tube to get real stealthy. Dam Generation is a big key to turning the fish on, but a 10 foot rise in river level would freak most people out, including me. Great place to be on a hot summer day. Thanks for the report, made me jealous.


----------

